# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  (( فك مسجي وافك مسجك))

## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فكرة جديده واتمنى  القا منكم التواصل والتشجيع

المهم  وشرحها:

:: فك مسجي وافك مسجك ::

هي اني اكتب مسج

" المسج لايتعدى البيت الواحد " 

مترابط بدون فواصل ..

واللي بعـدي يقوم بـ فك المسج ويكتب مسج ثاني من عندهـ

" المسج لايتعدى البيت الواحد ايضًا " 

مترابط وبدون فواصل ..

اوضح لكم اكثـر ..

مثلاً انا اكتب لكم هذا المسج ..

(( إلايا ليتبكى يرد غاليو اللهلاسيلو اديماسالسيله* *))

**ويجيء اللي بعدي ويقوم بـ ترتيبه هكذا ..

(( إلا ياليت بكى يرد غالي والله لاسيل وادي ماسال سيله* *))

ويحط مسج من عندهـ مترابط ويـطلب من اللي بعدهـ ان يفكه وهكذا ..

اتمنى ان تكون الفكره  واضحهـ وسهلهـ ..

واتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم ورضاكم وتفاعلكم ..



وهذا هو المسج اللي ابي فكهـ ..


*(( لاماعليلو دمععينيهماليلالموتدمعالقلبلاصارهمال ))


تحياتي 

*Sweet Magic*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

(( لاماعلي لو دمع عيني هم اليل الموت دمع القلب لاصارهمال ))
صــــــــــــح ؟؟

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*هذا البيت*

*((اليومجيتخيرشرسرضرحلومربردحرالفإلىالإعازلليمن در ))*

 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
*وشكراً*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اليوم جيت خير شر سر ضر حلو مر*
*                      برد حر الف إلى الإعازل ليمن در  * 

*تسلمي المشاكسه * 

*على التفاعل الحلو* 

******************

*(((تبيتنسانيانسانيفداكالليمضىكله)))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تبي تنساني انساني فداك اللي مضى كله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يالليتحسبانينسيتكوصديت ..*

----------


## LUCKY

ياليت تحسبني نسيتك و صديت

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*انا بحط لانه ماحط اوكي* 

*(( إحتمالانساكلكنتدريمتىاذاانتهىالاحساس ))*

----------


## الحلم البعيد

احتمال
 انساك لكن تدري متى اذا انتهى الاحساس
وهذا مسجي
لاتفتكرلحظهانكانسانعاديالكللهمعزهبسانتسيلوغلاكوادي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لاتفتكر لحظه انك انسان عادي الكل له معزه بس انت سيل وغلاك وادي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ليصاحبلوابتعدعنهيبقىعنديقريب*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*شذى الزهراء*

*LUCKY*

*الحلم البعيد*

*الـمـشـاكـسـه*

*اشكر لكم  التواجد  الجميل *

----------


## Sweet Magic

*لي صاحب لو ابتعد عنه يبقى عندي قريب*

{ تفداكعـينت نظركوانتموج ود .. ويفداكقل بيذكركوان تغايب }

----------


## الأمل الوردي

تفداك عين تنظرك وانت موجود ويفداك قلب يذكرك وانت غايب

----------


## الأمل الوردي

عليكقلبيمنعنا
الشوقمقتولساعهبلا
صوتكتزيدانشغالي

----------


## الرعب الصامت

عليك قلبي من عنا الشوق مقتول ساعه بلا صوتك تزيد انشغالي
 :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:   :bigsmile: 
*اشتاقلكشوقلهالشوقيشتاقشوقيشوقشايقالشوقشوقه*
 :wink: *  صعب لا*

----------


## fatemah

*اشتاق لك شوق له الشوق يشتاق شوقي شوق شايق الشوق شوقه*

*خخخوالله عقدتني بس فكيتها*
*تحيـــــــاتيـ..*

----------


## fatemah

هذا مسجي خخ
ابتسمبشفاههودموعهتسيل..

تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ابتسم بشفاهه و دموعه تسيل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أدريبتقولبنفسكمابغيتاطريفيباله*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*النبض الهادي*


*الرعب الصامت*

*fatemah*

*شذى الزهراء*




*هلا  والله* 


*نورتو  الموضوع*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*أدري بتقول بنفسك مابغيتا طري في باله*


 [ برسمبسمةالغاليعلى خدالسحابةفوقخفتانالقمرمثليمن
البسمهعليهيجن ]

----------


## الأمل البعيد

برسم بسمة الغالي على خد السحابة فوق
خفت ان القمرمثلي من البسمه عليه يجن
المسج :
ليتكياقمرجنبيأتعبنيالنظرفوقماظنالحبذبحنيولاأظنخطاي  الشوق

----------


## Sweet Magic

*هلا والله الامل البعيد * 

*نور الموضوع با تواجدك* 


*ليتك ياقمرجنبي أتعبني النظرفوق ماظن الحب ذبحني ولاأظن خطاي الشوق*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*{...فديتككلمهمعناهافداكالقلبوالوجدان ...}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فديتك كلمه معناها فداك القلب والواجدن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لاتظنانك منسيانتأعزمننفسي.*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*لاتظن انك منسي انت أعزمن نفسي.*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بسألكليهالهوىمنكوفيك*
*ليهالمشاعرماتعيشالابساعةشوفنك*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بسألك ليه الهوى منك وفيك

ليه المشاعر ماتعيش الا بساعه شوفتك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*أبيكتصدقأنكلوتغيبالعمرماأنساكوابرسمللعلاصورهملامحه  ااناوياك*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ابيك تصدق انك لو تغيب العمر ما انساك


وابرسم للعلا صوره ملامحها انا وياك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

منالسهلأنيعشقالإنسانلمنيحبلكنمنالصعبآنيجدةكلمااشتا  قإليه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

من السهل أن يعشق الإنسان لمن يحب لكن من الصعب آن يجدةكلمااشتا ق إليه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بعضالمواقفتجيوتروحماتبقىوبعضالمواقفصداهابالعمرباقي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بعض المواقف تجي وتروح ماتبقى وبعض المواقف صداهابا العمر باقي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

واللهياعمريأحبكقلتهامنكلخاطرذايبفيبحرحبكصادقفيكلال  مشاعر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*والله ياعمري احبك قلتها من كل خاطر ذايب في حبك صادق في كل المشاعر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ادريواللهيالغلاوقتيلكقليلوحيلمقصرولكنقلبيلحظهمانسا  ك*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ادري والله يالغلاوقتي لك قليل وحيل مقصر ولكن قلبي لحظه مانسا ك*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ياصاحبيلامعيتتعبولاتشقىمايتبدلالوقتوأخلاقيهيأخلاقي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ياصاحبي لامعي تتعب ولا تشقى مايتبدل الوقت واخلاقي هي اخلاقي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الوردوإنتبعيدمالهلونوإنتقريبيصيرأجملمافيالكون

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الورد وإنت بعيدماله لون وإنت قريب يصيرأجمل مافي الكون

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*إنجيتأرحبوإنماجيتنيتبقىأنتأكثرانسانعزيتهمناعماقي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ان جيت ارحب وان ماجيتني تبقى انت اكثر انسان عزيته من اعماقي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

عاديمعكابقىوعادياخليكمثلكمثلغيركمجردصداقه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*عادي معك ابقى وعادي اخليك مثلك مثل غيرك مجردصداقه*
*((يكفينيمنحياتيإنيعرفتكويكفينيطيبقلبكيومشفتك))*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يكفيني من حياتي اني عرفتك ويكفيني طيب قلبك يوم شفتك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ودياقولامثالعنصدقالاحساسويبقىكلاميعبرالاجيالفايد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي اقول امثال عن صدق الاحساس ويبقى كلامي عبر الاجيال فايد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ادريهالوقتماهوبوقترسالهوالرسالههالوقتيسمونهاازعاج*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ادري هالوقت ماهو بوقت رساله والرساله هالوقت يسمونها ازعاج

----------


## الأمل الوردي

حبايبذكرهمماغابسعادةقلبيذكراهمحسايفيازمنغلابندوركي  فنلقاهم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

شكله ماحد عرف يفك المسج هذا هو

حبايب ذكرهم ماغاب سعاده قلبي ذكراهم حسايف يازمن غلاب ندور كيف نلقاهم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بسألكليهالهوىمنكوفيكليهالمشاعرماتعيشالابساعهشوفتك

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسالك ليه الهوى منك وفيك ليه المشاعر ما تعيش الا بساعه شوفتك* 


************

   مشتاقلهميتعليهوينهبعدعمريابيهبحكيلهعناليصارعنغيبته ليلونهار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشتاق له ميت عليه هو وينه بعد عمري ابيه بحكيله عن الي صار عن غيبته ليل ونهار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مابكتعينيلاجلغدرالسنينولابكتعينيلاجلابقىحزين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*لا بكت عيني لاجل غدر السنين* 

*ولا بكت عيني لاجل ابقى حزين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*احاسيسالغلاتمضيعلىحبلالرجابسكاتتشدكفوفمكفوفهوترخيص وتامانينا*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أحاسيس الغلا تمضي على حبل الرجا بسكات

تشد كفوف مكفوفه وترخي صوت أمانينا

----------


## الأمل الوردي

منالسهلانانسىروحيولكنمنالصعبانانسىروحسكنتروحي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> منالسهلانانسىروحيولكنمنالصعبانانسىروحسكنتروحي



*من السهل ان انسى روحي ولكن من الصعب ان انسى روح سكنت روحي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بكتعينيلاجلشخصثميناموتفيحبهوهوعنيبعيد*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بكت عيني لاجل شخص ثمين اموت في حبه وهو عني بعيد

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اعذرنيحبيبيقررتاخونكوقراريمافيهرجعهبخونكواناكليفخر

----------


## أمير العاشقين

اعذرني حبيبي قررت اخونك وقراري مافيه رجعه بخونك وانا كلي فخر

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

ماهمنيكلامكولااحلامكولاالوجعهارجوكلاتحاولتعرفمعمنه  وبخونكلانناركمولعه

----------


## fatemah

ماهمني كلامك ولااحلامك ولاالوجعه ارجوك لاتحاول تعرف مع منهو بخونك لان نارك مولعه
برب  :bigsmile:

----------


## fatemah

باك
ماهمنيزمانيلوكشرانيابهاللهيخليلدمعاتيمناديلي

تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

ماهمني زماني لو كشر انيابه الله يخلي لدمعاتي منديلي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اخافلوعرفتتبكيوتصيحوتنزلالدمعهبخونكمعواحدكلالناسعل  يهمتجمعهيدخلقلوبالبشربأقصىسرعهلوزعلوضاقصدرهتجيهروح  يبالفزعهتحملكلاميوحاولانكتبلعهلانيبخونكمعطيفكوبدلع  ه*


*طويــــل هااا ؟؟*

----------


## fatemah

> *اخاف لو عرفت تبكي وتصيح وتنزل الدمعه بخونك مع واحدكلا لناس عليه متجمعه يدخلق لوبالبشر بأقص ىسرعه لوزعل وضاق صدره تجيه روحي بالفزعه تحمل كلامي وحاول انك تبلعه لاني بخونك مع طيفك وبدلعه*



طويل وبس الا دوخ راسي  :wacko:  وفي كمن حرف ناقص اذا ماني غلطانهـ ومسجي هو
ظلمنيياصاحبياكبرظليمة
تحيــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ظلمني ياصاحبي اكبر ظليمه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لاتنصدملاقلتانااليوممابيكالقلبعافكوانتهىاليومدورك*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

لاتنصدم لاقلت ان االيوم مابيك القلب عافك وانتهى اليوم دورك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*أكرهكأكرهكأكرهككلمهقلتهاوماليرجعهفيهاياخاينتوصىفيه  ا*

----------


## hope

*أكرهك أكرهك أكرهك كلمه قلتها ومالي رجعه فيها ياخاين توصى فيها*


*__________*

*احترتاعبرعنشعوريمنغلاكواحتارتابياتفيحقكقليل ة*
*
*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

احترت اعبر عن شعوري من غلاك
و احتارت ابيات في حقك قليلة

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*احترت اعبر عن شعوري من غلاك واحتارت ابيات في حقك قليلة* 
*نشفدمعتكلايهمكاليراححتىاقدراسافروانامرتاحاخافاحزان  يمتخليلكافراحلاتقليانتظرمااريداسمعك

**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نشف دمعتك لايهمك اللي راح حتى اقدر اسافر وانا مرتاح اخاف احزاني متخلي لك افراح لا تقلي انتظر مااريد اسمعك

**
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*باسمالغلابرسلمعالشوقوردهارويتهامنمايعينيغلاهاعطرته  ابروحالغلاوالموده*

----------


## Taka

باسم الغلا برسل مع الشوق ورده ارويتها من ماي عيني غلاها عطرته ابروح الغلا والموده

 :cool:   :cool:  
*فديتكبالعمركلهاليوموبكرهوامس*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

فديتك بالعمركله اليوم وبكره وامس

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*طعمالحبمنقلبكخذيتبذورالعشقمنكشريتلجلعيونكشيدتالفبي  ت*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*طعم الحب منقل بك خذيت بذورالعشق منك شريت لج لعيونك شيدت الف بيت*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*تويآحسبـ حيآتييآ هـوى عمريو ذاتـي*

----------


## fatemah

> *تويآحسبـ حيآتييآ هـوى عمريو ذاتـي*



توي احسب حياتي يا هوى عمري و ذاتي

..][..تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## fatemah

فرقاكعاديترىواقل منعادي

..][..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## Taka

فرقاك عادي ترى واقل من عادي

منعرفتكوالسعدعنديوصل

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

من عرفتك والسعد عندي وصل
ماعندي مسج :(

----------


## fatemah

خلاص انا بكتب مسج بس المرة الجاية جهزي لنا مسج خية
مسجي
اياكوالدراسهفانهاتلهيكعنالوناسة

----------


## Taka

*وه وه وه وه شحلاته هالمسج اسميه غاااااااااوي*

اياك والدراسه فانها تلهيك عن الوناسة

رسايلكتردالروحوتجبرخاطريالمجروحعساني ماانحرم منكولامنيتجيكجروح

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

رسايلك ترد الروح وتجبر خاطري المجروح وعساني ماانحرم منك ولامني تجيك جروح
هذا مسجي
منغلاكمضعتوضيعتالكلامبسبالخاطرلكمشوقوسلام

----------


## فرح

من غلاكم ضعت وضيعت الكلام
سبب الخاطر لكم شوق وسلام 
***
ياكمتمنيتالسعادهبدنياي
شفتالسعادهتبتعدماتبينيباشكي
خالقالخلقشكوايعساهيسعدمابقىمنسنيني
واخفيهميوبلوايواضحكولكندمعتيوسطعيني
مشكوووره غاااليتي سويت
ع الفكره الراائعه

----------


## fatemah

ياكم تمنيت السعاده بدنياي
شفت السعاده تبتعدماتبيني باشكي
خالق الخلق شكواي عساه يسعدمابقى من سنيني
واخفي همي وبلواي واضحك ولكن دمعتي وسط عيني


يؤيؤ خية قلنا سطر مو 3 دوختي راسي خخخ 
..][..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## fatemah

مسجي
اقدملكالروحهدية وباقيالعمركاش
..][..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## Taka

اقدم لك الروح هدية وباقي العمر كاش
*ومسجــي يقــول :*
*] طالالزمنولاقصرواللهماأنساه [*

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

طال الزمن ولا قصر والله ماأنساه
وهذا مسجي
شاقنيهمسصوتكيالليعنالناسغير
شدنيالشوقجنبكياعساكبألفخير

----------


## أحلى ضحكة

عليك قلبي من عنا الشوق مقتول 
ساعة بلا صوتك تزيد انشغالي

----------


## fatemah

يو خية ماحطيتي خلاص انا بحط
كلهذاموت فيكوانتحي
..][..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## صمت الجروح

كل هذا موت فيك وانت حي 


أبيكتصدقانكلوتغيبالعمرمابنساك



صمت

----------


## Taka

*أبيك تصدق انك لو تغيب العمر مابنساك*
*...*
*ابيكتموتفينيكثرمااموتفيك*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ابيك تموت فيني كثرمااموت فيك*



××

يحسدوناليشيجمعناالوفاءوليشباقيالكونمتعود.يخون*.
*

----------


## fatemah

يحسدونا ليش يجمعنا الوفا وليش باقي الكون متعود يخون
..][..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## fatemah

انتفيحياتيمثلالعمرمايتكررمرتين
..][..تحيــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## Taka

*انت في حياتي مثل العمر مايتكرر مرتين*
*...
*
*ليتالزمنيمشيعلىكيفيوألقاك*

----------


## fatemah

ليت الزمن يمشي على كيفي والقاك
برب بدور لي رسالة

----------


## fatemah

احطايديعلىصدري عشاناتاكدانلي قلب 
..][..تحيــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

احط ايدي على صدري عشان اتأكد أن لي قلب

----------


## fatemah

يؤيؤ خية 
من الشروط لازم تحطو مسج
وهالمرة اخر مرة لش <<عصبت
ههه
مسجي
فكمسجيوافكمسجكهذيهديتيالك
..][..تحيــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

فک مسجي وافک مسجک هذي هديتي الک
حطوو بدلي مسج جوالي خربان اهئ اهئ :closedeyes:

----------


## fatemah

ومن قالك ان عندي جوال ماتوفين عنوانين المسجات اخذي عنوان وحطي المهم انا بدور مسج وبحط واخر مرة من جد هالمرة ترى ههه
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## fatemah

تعبتادوربينالاحباباحباب
واخر مرة لكمـ ^_^
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## Taka

ههههه فطومه عصبت ,,,
تعبت ادور بين الاحباب احباب
*,,,*
*ليتكتمراليوموتحاكيني*

----------


## fatemah

ايه اعصب ليش مااعصب ههههههههههه
فك المسج 
ليتك تجي اليوم وتحاكيني 
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## fatemah

ليهالدنياماترحمليه
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## Taka

*أنزين هدي هدي لاتتهوري ,,,*
ليه الدنيا ماترحم ليه*,, والله مادري سيري اسأليها*

----------


## Taka

*أروحمنكضايقالصدرزعلان
وأرجعولاكنحاصلبينناشي*
*,,,*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## fatemah

تتغشمر عليي ها ههههههه 
فك المسج
اروح منك ضايق الصدر زعلان
وأرجع ولا كن حاصل بيننا شي 
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## fatemah

اميوشالدنياتكوندونك
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

*هذا هو فك المسج : امي وش الدنيا تكون دونك*

*فكو هالمسج"تغيبواقولابشرترىمثلكابيفرقاه"*

----------


## Taka

*تغيب واقول ابشر ترى مثلك ابي فرقاه*
*مادري اذا صح ولا لا*
*المهم ,, مسجي يقول :*
*كلذرهفيكيانيتفتديك*

----------


## fatemah

*كل ذره فيك ياني تفتديك*

----------


## fatemah

بطتنابطتبطتكم
^_^
..][..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## Taka

*اول شي يافطومه فك مسجي غلط*
*وهذا الصح : كل ذره في كياني تفتديك*
**
*وفك مسجج : بطتنا بطت بطتكم*
*صراحه مسج عجيب
*

----------


## Taka

*ياعسىربييحفظك*

----------


## عنيده

*يا عسى ربي يحفظك .. صح ؟؟* 


*المسج :* 

*يحنقلبي للحبايبويشتاق!* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يحن قلبي للحبايب ويشتاق

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اكذبعليكانقلتغيابكشيعادي

----------


## fatemah

> اكذب عليك ان قلت غيابك شي عادي



برب 
..][..تحيــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## fatemah

اميوشالدنيا بلانوركوشتكون

----------


## الأمل الوردي

امي وش الدنيا بلانورك وش تكون

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أبيكالجايمنعمريأناماأبيكشيوراح

----------


## سـلـوان

*أبيك الجاي من عمري أنا ما أبيك شي و راح..*
*0*
*0*
*0*
*اكذبعليكانقلتغيابكشيعادي..*

----------


## fatemah

> *0*
> 
> *اكذب عليك ان قلت غيابك شي عادي..*



..][..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## fatemah

ااااهمنكياالاحزاناه
..][..تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

*ااااه منك يالااحزان اه*


*فكو هالمسج*

*انتياغلىشيعندي*

----------


## fatemah

> *انتي اغلى شي عندي*



 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

ياحلو الدنيامندوناختبارات
..}{..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## الفرح دنياي

ياحلو الدنيا من دون اختبارات،
احبكانتياعمريومندونكواللهمااعيشساعه
لوتريدعمريواسنينيبسلاتبتعدعنيولاساعه
تعرفغلاكفيقلبيوانتمجنوني
عمريابيعهفدوىلعمركيابعدعمريواسنيني

----------

